# RARE Alpine 6307 Component Plate Speakers



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These are not mine but peaked my interest. First time seeing these. You fellow Old Schoolers should appreciate these!

Alpine 6307 3 Way Component Speakers System Old School Collectable x RARE | eBay


----------

